
How Fortnite Revolutionised Game Marketing - nathangrieve
https://www.nathangrieve.com/how-fortnite-revolutionised-game-marketing/
======
mtmail
"How Fortnite Revolutionised Game Marketing"

Please use original article titles, unless the title was misleading.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
nathangrieve
You're right, updated now.

